

Thank you Kiva – a letter from Kiva’s Co-Founder and CEO - jalter456
http://blog.kiva.org/2014/06/18/thank-you-kiva-a-letter-from-kivas-co-founder-ceo-matt-flannery

======
user24
Though I've not used it myself, Kiva has always struck me as the sort of thing
that people who were passionate about the web in the early days were always
enthusiastically envisaging.

The web was seen as a powerful tool for taking advantage of the benefits of
scale. Scale applied to charity & aid results in things like Kiva.

They just wouldn't be thinkable without the web.

There's no grand point to this comment, it's just a musing.

I guess I'm just saying that I think it's things like Kiva that make me proud
to be part of the web.

Oh, and I suppose mixed up in my sentiment is a bit of lament that Kiva is a
little-known exception to the rule rather than one among a great many examples
of using the web to make the world a better place. (yes, wikipedia is another
great example; I'm not saying Kiva's the sole bastion of human compassion on
the web).

------
kackontent
If we talk about Kiva it's always worth to revisit this article
[http://www.nextbillion.net/blogpost.aspx?blogid=3726](http://www.nextbillion.net/blogpost.aspx?blogid=3726)
which asks some good questions about their model.

~~~
infoworm
Also worth looking at Kiva's response to that article, though the editor of
the piece you linked to many of Kiva's responses.

[http://www.nextbillion.net/blogpost.aspx?blogid=3731](http://www.nextbillion.net/blogpost.aspx?blogid=3731)

------
pork
Note: this Kiva is not the San Francisco brand of medical cannabis chocolate
confections.

~~~
Zombieball
Second note: this Kiva is also not the company producing automated robots
servicing select Amazon Fullfilment Centers

